# Wheels sprayed blue!



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Quick job on these wheels, got bored of the black and they needed a refurb so with some blue i had laying around, I decided to do a quick rattled can job spray on my wheels until I have saved up enough for some new wheels.

Wheels are a bit dirty I know but it gives you an idea  Did the badge too to match


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Its your TT, so if you like them that's all that matters, but definately not for me. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Its your TT, so if you like them that's all that matters, but definitely not for me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Haha no worries, it was just some paint I had laying around, been experimenting, were white, red and now blue all in the space of this week, just getting people's opinions on what they prefer [smiley=gossip.gif]

Here they are plasti-dipped in red, again some plasti-dip i had laying around and once again only playing around with them till i decide on what new alloys I want. Going down the BBS/Rotiform/3SDM route but until then, and whilst the sun's out, i'm going to have a play


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Liking the red, you tried a dark gold / Yellow yet?


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

binary01 said:


> Liking the red, you tried a dark gold / Yellow yet?


Thanks, its going both ways in terms of people's preference between the red and blue, and I liked them gloss black as they were originally, but no harm in trying other colours which is what i'm doing, people have asked me to try yellow, so it is an option, that will be my next trial


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok I didn't get your paint work entirely correct but it gives you a close idea.. saves a spray can  lol

Knocked this up in GT5 on the ps3.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Meh.. ok second attempt, lol,










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

binary01 said:


> Meh.. ok second attempt, lol,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 stars for effort second time round :lol: , I actually quite like that, it all depends on how long I have to wait before getting new alloys to whether or not its worth getting these alloys sprayed up properly ... I need GT5 by the looks of things to save the few cans and plasti-dip tubs i have laying around


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, yeah took me a little while to compare. That's 'autumn gold' on the wheels, there's a lot of choice of paints I've racked up. Gt6 should be along soon, maybe..

I'm not going to be taking any cans to my mk2 tt anytime soon. Though I really like gold/whites on my oulong Grey setup.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

binary01 said:


> Lol, yeah took me a little while to compare. That's 'autumn gold' on the wheels, there's a lot of choice of paints I've racked up. Gt6 should be along soon, maybe..
> 
> I'm not going to be taking any cans to my mk2 tt anytime soon. Though I really like gold/whites on my oulong Grey setup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


The cans are just to give me a rough idea, there are so many options in order to get them done properly, powder coated, dipped, that new hydro whatever its called, but it would be rather expensive to go and get it done properly. So once i've decided on the colour I want, I will get some one professional to do it for me


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just pm me if you fancy seeing any others, lime greens etc. 

It don't take long to generate the setup.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

binary01 said:


> Just pm me if you fancy seeing any others, lime greens etc.
> 
> It don't take long to generate the setup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I will do, thank you for the help, i'm currently on holiday till the end of this month so i wont be doing anything till then but i'll let you know if i need any other mock ups trying.


----------

